# My week at Lake Stone....Century



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Spent last week camping at lake stone in century. For those of you unfamiliar with it, It is off Hwy 4 about 3 miles from town. The lake right now sucks compared to normal. Over the last year the grass has really taken off in there. The biggest reason I guess is the drop in water level combines with the clear water. If you are familiar with Stone, You know the back coves are full of stumps and offer great bass fishing.....well that is when you could get in there. Now the water levels are so low and the grass is so thick, you really cannot get in there. You can get about halfway until the grass just bogs the trolling motor down. Around the dock the water depth is about 4.5 ft. The grass under the water is about 3 ft deep, so you have about 1.5 feet of fishable water from top of the grass to water surface. As far as gettinthru and fishing IN the grass, forget it....grass is WAY too thick. The grass level in most of the lake seems to be about 3 ft.

Now, we did catch some fish though. Eveything we caught was on topwater rapalas and zoom flukes in either watermelon seed or shad. We fished from 05:30-10:30 each morning and 5:30-8:00 each evening. we would average about 3-5 keeper bass each lil trip. they were almost all 12"-15". We also caught about that same number each trip that were under 12".

I did not get to do any bream or catfishing but did see a few caught. The cats were all about 12". The bream were all small. The lake is full of lil bait snatchin' bream right now. A kid's paradise. You can stand on the dock and drop a piece of bread and see dozen's of lil 2"-3"bream attack it like lil pinfish. 

The best part was that this was my annual "get away" trip with my dad so it was still overall a great time spent. The overall time spent together both on and off the water far made up for the few fish caught:bowdown


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

It sounds like you made the best of it. thanx for the report. I have never been impressed with Stone lake, for the reasons you stated.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

that lake used to be very good!!! but i heard that they drained it a few years back and things just havnt gotten back to where they were there yet. hopefully it will get better...that is a very nice place to camp and fish!


----------

